# Recipes for former Russia countries



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

Hi guys,
I hope someone can help me.
I am going to Central-Asia and some other former Russian countries as a volunteer through the US government and USAID.
Over there they have very strong flour which is good for breads but not for cakes and cookies and we solved it by addind potato starch to the flour and got lower protein flour.
Now, they dont have browen sugar,baking powder and butter is very expensive so they use margarine.
Can someone help me to find recipes of cakes,cookies,frosting,fillings using no butter-only margarine, no browen sugar, no BP. They do have B.Soda
In some places they can get light corn syrup.
This project is very challanging since they use very very old Russian equipment 
TIA
Yoshka


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

If there's cream of tartar and cornstarch, you're in business:

Combine 5/8 teaspoon cream of tartar plus 1/4 teaspoon baking soda (makes a substitute for one teaspoon of baking powder) OR Combine two parts cream of tartar plus one part baking soda plus one part cornstarch (makes a substitute for one teaspoon of baking powder) OR Add ¼ teaspoon baking soda to dry ingredients and ½ cup buttermilk or yogurt or sour milk to wet ingredients. Decrease another liquid in the recipe by ½ cup. (makes a substitute for one teaspoon of baking powder) OR Add ¼ teaspoon baking soda to dry ingredients and ¼ cup molasses to wet ingredients. Decrease another liquid in the recipe by 2 tablespoons. (makes a substitute for one teaspoon of baking powder)


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Gingersnaps

3/4 cup margarine 
1 cup sugar 
4 Tablespoons molasses 
1 egg 
2 cups all purpose flour 
2 teaspoons baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon clove powder 
1/2 teaspoon ginger powder 
granulated sugar

Sift together the dry ingredients into a mixing bowl and set aside. Cream the margarine (or butter) and the sugar in a large mixing bowl. Add the molasses and egg. Beat well. Add the dry ingredients and beat until smooth. Chill the dough for an hour or two, or until firm. Roll the dough into small balls. Dip them in granulated sugar and place them 2-inches apart on a greased cookie sheet. Bake in a 375 degree F. oven for 10 minutes. Remove from oven when flat. 
(Makes 4 dozen)

----------
Cakes: Angel Food Cake is made without egg yolks or any fat. It gets its volume from stiffly beaten egg whites.

----------
at http://www.foodsubs.com/Fatsoils.html see the general notes for baking.

----------
Whenever you put your hands on heavy cream, you could make butter.


----------



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

Thanks Kimmie but unfortunatly they do not have cream of tartar or molasses. I'll have to do a web search for recipes with only basic ingredient.
yoshka


----------

